# Niederländische Meldung von 2002 - übersetzen?



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2005)

> Geld terug voor 0900-bedrog
> 
> Bel-Call, officieel gevestigd op Gibraltar, belooft Nederlandse gedupeerden van haar 0900-inbeltruc geld te retourneren van de geleden schade.
> Dit zegt de toezichthouder op de Nederlandse telecommarkt, Opta
> ...



insbesondere interessiert mich der Satz


> Het gaat om een nummer dat door Bel-Call was verstrekt aan het Duitse bedrijf Crosskirk. Bel-Call heeft de contacten met dit bedrijf verbroken. Crosskirk belooft nu online met betaaldiensten te zullen komen.


1. Crosskirk ist deutsch - völlig klar (am Rande)
2. Crosskirk war Kunde? der bel-call und kommt jetzt mit einem bezahldienst heraus

Hä?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 August 2005)

Schnelluebersetzung schrieb:
			
		

> Geld zurück für 0900-Betrug
> Bel-Call, offiziell in Gibraltar ansässig, verspricht, geschädigten Niederländern des 0900-Einwahltricks Geld für den erlittenen Schaden zurückzuerstatten. Dies sagt der Wächter des niederländischen Telekommarkts, Opta.
> Während der letzten Monate namen die Klagen über heimliche Dialer zu, die von bestimmten Webseiten nach teuren 0900 Einwahlnummern führten.
> Die Klagen liefen vor allem beim der Stiftung Informatiedienstencode Stic ein, die neben anderem auf Basis des Verhaltenskodex Telefonische Informatiedienste Missbrauch verhindern und ahnden soll.
> ...


BTW, keine Gewähr für Inhalt und Übersetzung, insbesondere distanziere ich mich ausdrücklich davon, dass hier jemand diese sauberen Geschäftsleute als Betrüger tituliert, tssss....


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2005)

Also doch: Crosskirk WILL NUN SELBST AUFTRETEN... aha, aha,...

Das muss 2001 gewesen sein und im Juni 2002 veröffentlichte die erwähnte stic.nl einen Bericht


> Uitspraak in zaaknr. 107.2001 betreffende informatienummer 0900-2021146
> 28-06-2002
> Beslissing in de zaak van klager tegen Bel-Call Worldwide LTD te Gibraltar, verweerster.



Da muss ich wohl hoffen, dass die beim "Studiekring voor Technische Informatie en Communicatie" in Eindhoven ein gutes Archiv haben


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Februar 2008)

*AW: Niederländische Meldung von 2002 - übersetzen?*

Obiger Dialer steht hier
http://www.privatweb.de/dialerschutz.htm
Die deutsche Nummer wird im Forum genannt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=1224#post1224
Der Crossie ist ein 5-2-40-5, online gestellt am 1. August 2001. Mit einem modifizierten "custom built" UPX gepackt. Aber viel mehr weiß ich nicht.


Gesucht: Screenshots von Dialern der Firma Crosskirk SL, Einwahldokumentationen, sonstige Dokumentationen und auch selbiges von anderen Dialern gleicher Bauart. (Online-Dialer, od-teen, od-stdr,...)

Wofür?
Ich habe zwar ein nettes Archiv von schnuckeligen Dialern, aber gerade die so bedeutsame Crosskirk ist ein weißer Fleck, da ich zu jung bin 

Ich würde gerne eine kleine Dialerhistorie machen für ein Gespräch mit meinem MdB, dafür hätte ich gerne Handfestes zu den Crossies. Es soll ja Leute geben, die hatten einst "die Keller voll mit Beweisen", vielleicht hat ja noch jemand was archiviert.

Bitte per PN.
Biete: Einschluß ins Abendgebet

Danke
aka

PS: Liberecodialer hätte ich auch gern und den P.H. möcht ich nicht fragen 
Der wäre fein:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7016&postcount=1


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Niederländische Meldung von 2002 - übersetzen?*

so war das damals, wenn EBS die Ausschüttung erhöht hat und "Autodial" wieder 24 Stunden lief.
Danke an die Jaginveteranen für dieses Bild, hab's lange gesucht.


----------

